# Why does civil service give credit for EMT's but not for....



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Why does civil service give credit for EMT's but not for Full time academy training. You would think the police academy would make you more qualified for the job rather than 100 hours of emt school. Any thoughts?


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

All EMT gives you is a check mark under the EMT section of the list. It dont bump you to the top of the list or anything.

Also just because someone went through a full time academy, does not mean they are qualified. I Have seen plenty of people graduate the academy that knew less than most people know when they get out of the reserve :?:


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

It does give you preferance, the chief or appointing authority can request a list of emts only and bypass everyone ahead of them on the list, I just watched it happen.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

7MPOC said:


> It does give you preferance, the chief or appointing authority can request a list of emts only and bypass everyone ahead of them on the list, I just watched it happen.


Not really..............................
same goes for Bilingual, females, and other loopholes. It is not "preference" like DVET/VET/son-daughter of KILOD. Many have self-sponsored through MPOC and sweated. Some continue to do so. Hang in there!


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes really.......................................

when filling a vacancy the appointing authority fills out a requisition form. The form also has a box you can check if you require a selective certification, Female, Bilingual, EMT, etc. Anway, someone who was 27 on the list was an emt so when the appointing authority checked off emt they got a list of 3. No one 1-26 was an emt she was and 2 others somewhere not far behind and they took her. I didnt mean preferance as vet or anything like that I just dont know why that is an option and the academy is not.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

My guess is... your arguements are about money. Tthe person hired is going to be FT academy anyways, whether they pay or you did. However you, are not going to EMT if hired (automatically)


----------



## Easton (Apr 16, 2003)

Also just because someone went through a full time academy, does not mean they are qualified. I Have seen plenty of people graduate the academy that knew less than most people know when they get out of the reserve .


Are you kidding me so your saying that a chief should be able to take someone who has EMT status and that someone with a full academy is not qualified you are ridiculous. If you can make 22weeks I think your qualified not some fly by night EMT course. Civil Service is a joke and when its gone I will dance naked in the streets. Its a political dumping grounds for all the politicians flunkies.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Ridiculous??? Go read Par. 8, 9, and 10 of the Personnel Administrators Rule in Civil Serivce Alternative and Selective Certification options, then reply and tell me how ridiculous it is, Also as I said before, I just watched it happen.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Easton said:


> Are you kidding me so your saying that a chief should be able to take someone who has EMT status and that someone with a full academy is not qualified you are ridiculous. If you can make 22weeks I think your qualified not some fly by night EMT course. Civil Service is a joke and when its gone I will dance naked in the streets. Its a political dumping grounds for all the politicians flunkies.


So your telling me that everyone who graduates the full time MPOC is a top of the line cop? NOT


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

union1 said:


> Easton said:
> 
> 
> > Are you kidding me so your saying that a chief should be able to take someone who has EMT status and that someone with a full academy is not qualified you are ridiculous. If you can make 22weeks I think your qualified not some fly by night EMT course. Civil Service is a joke and when its gone I will dance naked in the streets. Its a political dumping grounds for all the politicians flunkies.
> ...


No way!! How can an academy trained person be considered "top"... there's a good/great chance that another person on the list (who is not trained) woul dmake a better cop after the academy.

An academy trained and no experience recruit is like a chef without a stove/grill - USELESS. The only REAL advantage is that is saves a PD time and money...


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Heres a new idea.. Lets look at everyone equally and let their experience/Education/character be the factors in getting hired?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Including Vets?... gosh, that would almost be like "Equal Rights".. can folks handle that?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

union1 said:


> Heres a new idea.. Lets look at everyone equally and let their experience/Education/character be the factors in getting hired?


Well said.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Easton said:


> Are you kidding me so your saying that a chief should be able to take someone who has EMT status and that someone with a full academy is not qualified you are ridiculous. If you can make 22weeks I think your qualified not some fly by night EMT course. Civil Service is a joke and when its gone I will dance naked in the streets. Its a political dumping grounds for all the politicians flunkies.


If it is so easy to get your EMT certification, why not go sign up for your "fly-by-night" course, breeze through the state exam, and then you can enjoy this so-called "preference". :roll:

Civil Service has plenty of other issues that are much higher on [almost] everyone's priority list. While you are at it, go learn sign language and Spanish as well, because those get the same "preference".

-Mike


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

7MPOC- What city/town passed over people to get the EMT?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

They should have a list for academy graduates if they are gonna have for EMTS for christ sake. Which is more relevant, its a no-brainer I also dont understand how they are gonna have certain things you can get preference over or more points for if they are not gonna include the one thing that makes the most sence. Civi lCircus is a pathetic joke.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

What I don't understand is if the Chairman has admitted there is flaws, why isn't something being done to correct it? Can anyone shed light on who makes the decisions with all the prefrences?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Probably some hack.


----------

